# Dual Boot BackTack



## XciD69 (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je suis nouveau dans le monde des Mac.

Je viens de récupérer un Macbook Pro 2.26 Ghz (fin 2009) et j'ai quelques questions.

J'ai Mac Os Lion installer dessus, j'ai telecharger Backtrack 5 (64bits).

J'arrive à booter sur le Cd, backtrack ce lance parfaitement. J'installe en partitionnant correctement.

Mon problème surgit au redémarrage. Impossible d'avoir Backtrack...
J'ai installer rEFIt mais pareil il détecte pas le boot sur l'autre partition :s. (et j'aime pas du tout l'interface).

Alors que j'ai un collègue, lorsqu'il veut booter sur W Seven il appuis simplement sur alt pour faire apparaître le DD de Seven.

Es-ce possible avec Linux ?


Merci pour vos réponses, jespère avoir été clair


----------

